# Projekte laufen nicht in Eclipse 3.0



## nippo (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem Eclipse 3.0 installiert. Habe vorher die ganze Zeit mit Eclipse 2.1 gearbeitet. Wenn ich meine Projekte aus 2.1 importiere und starte, laufen sie zwar und es gibt keine Fehlermeldungen, allerdings werden die Oberflächen ohne Elemente angezeigt. Sprich Buttons, Tabellen, Labels werden alle nicht angezeigt! Hat jemand eine Idee was da falsch läuft?

Eine meiner Klassen sieht z.B so aus:

public class Startmaske extends JFrame{

	//public Class cl = this.getClass();
	//public URL adresse = cl.getResource("Pics/Startbild.gif"); 
	ImageIcon Startbild = new ImageIcon("Logo/Logo copy.jpg");

	private JPanel contentPane;
	private JButton jButtonStart = new JButton();
	private JLabel JLabelStartbild = new JLabel(Startbild);


	public Startmaske()
	{
		super();
		setVisible(true);
		setSize(390, 400);
		setLocation(300, 150);
		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		this.getContentPane().setLayout(null);
		contentPane = (JPanel) this.getContentPane();
		this.setResizable(false);
		this.setTitle("Startbildschirm");

		jButtonStart.setBounds(new Rectangle(140, 320, 100, 30));
		jButtonStart.setText("Start");
		JLabelStartbild.setBounds(new Rectangle(35, 20, 300, 300));

		contentPane.add(JLabelStartbild);
		contentPane.add(jButtonStart);

		jButtonStart.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				setVisible(false);
				Hauptanzeige maske = new Hauptanzeige();
			}
		});
	}
}
Der Button und das Logo (Label) werden nicht angezeigt.

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mir helfen kann...

Gruß nippo


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Setzt das setVisible(true) doch bitte mal ans Ende des Konstruktors ...
Ps: das nächste mal bitte ins Java-Forum posten ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## nippo (2. Juli 2004)

Danke dir! Es funktioniert. 

Entschuldige, aber ich dachte es wäre ein Problem mit Eclipse und nicht im Quellecode. Das nächste mal geht es wieder ins Java Forum.

Gruß nippo


----------

